# Eclipse 3.0 Problem



## yidaki (21. Jul 2004)

Eclipse 3.0 Problem

Hallo zusammen

Ich hab seit 1-2 Wochen Eclipse 3.0 auf meinem Rechner installiert. Bin eigentlich so weit sehr zufrieden, hab allerdings ein kleines Problem, von dem ich nicht weiss ob es an mir liegt oder ggf. an eclipse (wovon ich nicht ausgehe)!

Wenn ich den DebugModus starten will sollte das ja eigentlich in nem seperaten Fenster (Debug-Modus) angezeigt werden. Bei mir wird der Debug-Modus in dem Fenster ausgeführt in dem ich am arbeiten bin (Java-Modus). Selbst wenn ich in das Debug-Modus-Fenster wechsle und dann "resume" oder "step into" drücke springt er wieder zurück in das Java-Fenster.....

Gruß


----------



## nollario (21. Jul 2004)

hast du denn breakpoints gesetzt? dann springt der default mäßig automatisch in den debug modus


----------



## Guest (21. Jul 2004)

ja, und genau bei dem breakpoint sprint er dann in die falsche ansicht, selbst wenn ich in der debug ansicht drin bin!


----------



## Jaraz (21. Jul 2004)

Hi,

schau mal bei:
window->preferences->run/debug und
window->preferences->run/debug->launching

Da gibts nen paar Radio Buttons die das Verhalten beeinflussen.

Gruß Jaraz


----------



## Guest (21. Jul 2004)

Danke weiss zwar nicht genau wodran´s gelegen hat, aber auf jeden fall gings nachdem ich alle einstellung des debugers wieder auf default gesetzt hab..

thx

gruss kai


----------

